# Photos of lean & well-conditioned dogs?



## DynamicDogs (Jun 29, 2010)

So one of my pet peeves is fat dogs.

It's a shame to me that people allow their dogs to get overweight and out of condition, as it shortens their lifespan and quality of life. Often when I tell them their dog needs to lose weight, they say "Well my vet said he's fine." I don't know what to tell ya, your vet is wrong. Your dog is fat and out of shape. Or they say "But he's solid!" Uhh... solid fat? People also tell me my Belgian Malinois look thin, even when they need to drop 5 pounds. 

Pitties are even better to show this because of their short hair the muscle tone shows in some dogs.

So I would appreciate if anyone can give me photos of well-conditioned very lean dogs that I can share with clients, I need permission from you to post the photo on our FB page as well as on our website for a blog article about obesity and pets. Thanks!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

my Odin isnt super lean but he is a good example for showing that u can trim down and still look "solid"

Before









After


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

This is Dosia at around 70lbs. The heaviest he's ever been in 72.3. He got a snake bite on his left front paw that got infected so he was a couch potatoe for a while there  this was right when we started getting him back in shape.



















And these are current pics. He's down to 65lbs now. Not too much of a decrease but he's definitely more fit and looks better IMO


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't "condition" per say, but between regular play, exercise and proper diet my crew stays in what I would consider pretty healthy shape.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> I don't "condition" per say, but between regular play, exercise and proper diet my crew stays in what I would consider pretty healthy shape.


:goodpost: 
Thems some fine lookin doggies right thur 
Same here. We don't reall "condition" either. Between WP training,dock diving and regular play and walks he's staying at a really good weight.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

kg420 said:


> :goodpost:
> Thems some fine lookin doggies right thur
> .


Ah thank you thank you very much lol.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a few of Earl and the late Junkyard deLUXe.


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

He is just a pup sorry dont have any standing pics


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

Dosia is giving that rubber tire the business! i love when they destroy things that are supposed to be destroyed... they are so pleased with themselves afterwards. all smiles and wagging. lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Ah thank you thank you very much lol.


For sure. You know I got lots of love for you and the crew 


Elvisfink said:


> Here's a few of Earl and the late Junkyard deLUXe.





doughboi said:


> He is just a pup sorry dont have any standing pics


Great photos as always Doug. Lux was such a handsome boy. One question though. Where's miss poison Ivy  I think Ivy needs a little more spotlight  she is such a beautiful little girl 


JoKealoha said:


> Dosia is giving that rubber tire the business! i love when they destroy things that are supposed to be destroyed... they are so pleased with themselves afterwards. all smiles and wagging. lol


That's his favorite toy ever XD. We went for a run out on the dirt trails and he found an old tire someone dumped on the property. He spent quite a while digging it out of the mud and leaves but he was so proud of himself that he got it out. When we left he kept looking back at it all sad like. I think he wanted to bring it home XD


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Little Miss Poison Ivy by request! :roll:


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Daisy, dont really work her.. a little spring/flirt pole and her just running around the backyard all day










Diesel, hes a nut for the spring/flirt poles










DreDogg, he's just naturally a bodybuilder.. lazy dog..lol. other than running around with Daisy he doesnt get much exercise


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> Little Miss Poison Ivy by request! :roll:


There's my favorite girl  thanks Doug  it's good to see her beautiful face .


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Elvisfink said:


>


Ya know Doug I am all fine and happy with my camera until I see my quality right next to yours! Lol My poor little camera. Your shot you can even see the brindle, my shot she's chocolate hahahaha.



Elvisfink said:


>


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Man its nothing like seeing great looking APBTreal woring in shape pits gotta love it you guys have incredable dogs cant wait til mine is older looking like that.


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

I dont condition either but heres my pit mix at healthy weight




























and here is my boxer/lab mix....yes he is a boxer/lab mix...in the best shape for him


----------



## Wallies_momma (Oct 30, 2012)

doughboi said:


> He is just a pup sorry dont have any standing pics


You're pup is adorable!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Poison ivy.....my all time favorite


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't have APBT but I think my bullys are in good condition. Goes to show bullys arent all fat too.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Terra has not had any formal conditioning for a while, but she keeps herself pretty fit. I'd consider this close to a normal weight for her. These pics taken in warmer weather. She's got a touch more on her right now for the coldness.


































This is her right before ADBA Nationals. We missed our mark this time. I was trying not to over-cardio her because she gets rail-thin. I think I under-cardioed her. Derp.


















This is my favorite condition for her. Weight pull "keep." 









And here are a few of her at what was probably the best shape I've been able to achieve with her for the ADBA ring. I like a little more "pop" in the rear like she has in the pic above, but they prefer a leaner muscle.


























I will disclaim that we are still learning, and that every time I try to condition her, I do something different.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Pitties?? I dont have any adoption dogs and that is a soft term developed by adoption places ...

APBTs ASTs AmBdg ABlly SBT BT Dogo and several other breeds get labled as "pitties" in adoption facilities..

American Pit Bull Terriers slang name is simple "bulldog" nothing added nothing less. OR APBT.

Angel your two whopper dogs are hardly bully... I see a full on whopper dog and a whopper bully mix it looks like both dogs are not bully by any means. Bulldogs or Bandogs pick one, they are still in good shape especially the one on the rope.

Ampit13 .. well you already know as well as you Elvisfnk; your dogs and taste in a dog ROCK~

Great lookin dogs all around some are OTC :rofl: OFF THE COUCH it looks like but still get outside. I have one or two like that from time to time.

....................................................................................................................
Heres Turk~ 36lbs/37lbs


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i know i posted already but i took this last night when some random chick tried to call Odin fat! lol


----------



## Bear813 (Aug 28, 2012)

Everyone's dogs are amazing looking!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Stan! Turk is amazing looking! Is he related to Hoagie? Maybe I am getting them mixed up but I love him!  how is he bred?


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

My muttly crew :3 
Excuse the furriness 


















































And 8 year old Tazzy, he's a Toy Poodle, and you can't really tell how thin/fit he is due to his fro body. Little ol' man's got spunk still 
Here's a before, at 15lbs









After, 7lbs


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesomeness Stan!!!! I love them little bulldogs :love;


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

I love looking at buff dogs


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

Elvisfink said:


> Here's a few of Earl and the late Junkyard deLUXe.


ahhh... Lux has always been a fav of mine... i love his video on traffic  Miss him!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't really condition mine i have only really conditioned 2 dogs and that is my old game bred dogs and my current female Akiliya. Here is some lean photos of all current and some past dogs.

*Current*

Bouncer when I got him










Bouncer when I keep him lean










Akiliya winter weight










Lean










Conditioned










Dreamer

My attempt on her conditioning around 2 years old










Jake (not a APBT but, Labrador)

This is him just naturally and he is a standard AKC Labrador but, I refuse to keep him that fat.










*
Past*

Chance R.I.P.










Crissy










Deuce R.I.P.










Elektra R.I.P.










Pepsi R.I.P.










Tootsie R.I.P.










Saphira(blue) & Hank(black) R.I.P.


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Wallies_momma Thanks I cant wait to get him in shows and even start training for weight pulling love his built he is slimming up already getting away from that puppy fat lol trynna find a good kibble to feed him


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Its a lot of great looking dogs on here,Celly_Cells_Kenya your Lux or blue pit is my favoritw he is incredible


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL Stan what 2 are you refering to as whopper dogs? Loki may be , that is prob the best term to describe him { the red male} the tri and blue fawn are 100% bully though.


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

doughboi said:


> Its a lot of great looking dogs on here,Celly_Cells_Kenya your Lux or blue pit is my favoritw he is incredible


hes gorgeous right? lol except he isnt mine haha.. thats elvisfinks late dog... hes always been a winner in my books tho...


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh thought he was hell yea he is the best I have seen great shape bulit he is a beast does he pull


----------



## shadyridge (Dec 9, 2006)

Max semi conditioned RIP

















Rage Max's Daughter









Rage with her 1st place 5+ female class ADBA Nat and her 1st place Best cond ribbon.

















Diamond


----------

